# Madagascar Cichlids : Paretroplus nourissati lamena



## amiidae (Jan 22, 2006)

For nearly 5 years of wait.. it is finally over 

When they first introduced









Few weeks later...


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

wow man never seen them before they are wicked cool


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

very cool fish :thumb: makes me want some


----------



## amiidae (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice! That is one of my all time favorite cichlids.

Be careful with them though I am told that they are extremely aggressive to each other.

And if you want to breed check out this article: http://www.cichlidae.com/article.php?id=38


----------



## Tiberian (Jun 14, 2009)

very nice looking fish. From reading the suggested article I would not expect them to do well with many other breeds.


----------



## hydrophyte (Dec 16, 2009)

That's a cool fish--very nice


----------

